# My Craigslist find.



## ronhoffman2 (Jun 8, 2008)

A new (new to me) recliner for my smoking room. It's in great condition and it's a Lazy-Boy brand. Even though it's pink, I don't care. It was only $50 and it beats the hell out of the beach chair I was using.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Good price for that pink chair!


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

ronhoffman2 said:


> A new (new to me) recliner for my smoking room. It's in great condition and it's a Lazy-Boy brand. Even though it's pink, I don't care. It was only $50 and it beats the hell out of the beach chair I was using.


I have one just like it, but mine's blue. I love that chair to death.... It's big and comfortable, and even at my size, I can sit however I feel.


----------



## ronhoffman2 (Jun 8, 2008)

Mr.Erskine said:


> I have one just like it, but mine's blue. I love that chair to death.... It's big and comfortable, and even at my size, I can sit however I feel.


i love how far back it lays and the fact that the back comes off made it so easy to take upstairs by myself.


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

Nice find, but where are you going to set your kit up at? It won't do you or your chops any good sitting in the corner. Now set them up and play!
Vinnie


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## smokering10 (Feb 26, 2008)

nice pick up its a little fruity but hell if it works go for it


----------



## klipsch (Jan 31, 2009)

I see drums in the corner. So you're forgiven on the color of the chair. Though I may have gave high praise to the chair if those toms were actually set up... :shock:

JK...nice score


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrats, nice hit! ahm I mean nice chair! :smoke:


----------



## royhubbs (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice, looks comfy if I had a " smoking room" I wouldn't care what color chair I had, hell id have a rainbow one. Im getting tired of smoking in the cold.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice comfortable find, enjoy!


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Fug the chair. What kind of drums are they??? LOL


----------



## ronhoffman2 (Jun 8, 2008)

Vinnie said:


> Nice find, but where are you going to set your kit up at? It won't do you or your chops any good sitting in the corner. Now set them up and play!
> Vinnie


drums are broken down b/c we are having some work done on the house starting in April and a lot of our stuff is gonna have to go into storage. so i started packing early.


----------



## ronhoffman2 (Jun 8, 2008)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Fug the chair. What kind of drums are they??? LOL


it's just a generic frankenstein set from a buddy of mine at work. I'm not really a drummer, I just like to bang on 'em once in awhile. Just like I golf, but I'm not really a "golfer".


----------



## ronhoffman2 (Jun 8, 2008)

royhubbs said:


> Nice, looks comfy if I had a " smoking room" I wouldn't care what color chair I had, hell id have a rainbow one. Im getting tired of smoking in the cold.


Exactly. I'm the only one who will use and see the chair, so I didn't care if it was flourescent orange, as long as it's more comfortable than a damn beach chair.


----------



## ronhoffman2 (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm christening the chair right now with a CAO Italia.


----------



## KickU2Sleep (Feb 20, 2009)

Sweet....I know how ya feel bout them damned beach chairs, that's all I've got right now. Once the Man-Cave(shed) is completed I'm gonna start dumpster diving for a nice ole recliner of my own..:amen:


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

I love finding deals like that, enjoy!


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

ronhoffman2 said:


> i love how far back it lays and the fact that the back comes off made it so easy to take upstairs by myself.


Mine will be with me until one of us dies.


----------



## Buddha024 (Jul 31, 2008)

ronhoffman2 said:


> Exactly. I'm the only one who will use and see the chair, so I didn't care if it was flourescent orange, as long as it's more comfortable than a damn beach chair.


I'm with you on this. I need to keep an eye for a chair like this. Definite step up from your beach chair. Congrats.

:ss :w :ss


----------

